# Jigging reel options



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm looking at getting a jigging setup for snapper and AJ's with most of it being snapper and possibly tuna maybe once a year or less. First things first I know for sure I do not want a spinner for any reason I much prefer conventional. Also don't need a top end reel I don't use it enough.

I was just going to get a Avet Jx but I'm kinda against it for not having the instant anti reverse. 

So that brings me to Daiwa Saltist I'm thinking a star drag or lever drag single speed in a 35 or 40 size with 80lb braid.

Have looked at the Okuma Cedros reels also.

Any other reels that yall would recommend in that price range $150-250. 

Also what yalls thoughts on rod size for a setup like that. I usually use around 200 gram jigs. I'm going to be building the rod so I have lots of options.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Get the narrow version of whatever reel you choose. You might also find a far better reel if you go used rather than new.

My favorites are a Saltist/Saltiga 30T (new is 35) Trinidad 16N and 40N, Accurate 500NN and 600NN


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Here is a reel I'm selling.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=411873


----------



## OC (Apr 30, 2010)

Theres ya a sweet jiggin reel, priced right.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm a diehard shimano bait caster user but not a big fan of the heavier reels just preference.

I think I'm going to probably go with a Daiwa saltist or saltiga. should I go with a 35 or 40 size I know both are more than enough for snapper so the question is do I go with the 40 for those once every year or so I might get a chance at aj or tuna. Or do y'all think the 35 will handle gulf tuna good enough?

Also am I wrong for counting out an avet jx for not having instant anti reverse. I have a sx and LX and love them both the sx is just the perfect reel for most of the fish I normally chase. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Get the 35 if you go Daiwa. The Avet issue isn't really a performance thing, just kind of annoying. I'm sure you could figure out a way to get past it if you practice with it, or just ignore it after a while.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

justindfish said:


> I'm a diehard shimano bait caster user but not a big fan of the heavier reels just preference.
> 
> I think I'm going to probably go with a Daiwa saltist or saltiga. should I go with a 35 or 40 size I know both are more than enough for snapper so the question is do I go with the 40 for those once every year or so I might get a chance at aj or tuna. Or do y'all think the 35 will handle gulf tuna good enough?
> 
> ...


I used Saltist 40 for a year and caught 20 - 30 yellowfin in 40 - 90 range.
The reel is good enough max drag ( 23 - 25 lb) and strong enough for yft in Gulf of Mexico. I recommend to replace the original drag washers with carbontex drag washers which cost about $20.


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Okuma Cedros 10.... Just wanted to throw that out there!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Do not forget this option save some more money and invest in a Jigging Master PE6 or 8. Pricey but darn good reels!!! Just my .01 worth.


----------



## s2kteg (Jul 14, 2006)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> Do not forget this option save some more money and invest in a Jigging Master PE6 or 8. Pricey but darn good reels!!! Just my .01 worth.


2x on that.


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

Well I got to look at a saltist 40 this weekend It's nice but it is kinda bulky for its line capacity so I may be more interested in a saltist 35. I think I may also look at a Cedros.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

nice color ,now you need a rpod to match it...Pink lol


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> Do not forget this option save some more money and invest in a Jigging Master PE6 or 8. Pricey but darn good reels!!! Just my .01 worth.


The 140' Viking out of Montauk,NY sails for 7 days deep drop/tuna trip with 22 hardcore fishermen and 8 - 10 guys on the trip use JM PE reels. It tells you how popular PE reels are among serious deep drop and tuna fishermen.


----------

